
Apple announces 4-1 stock split - didip
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/apple-q3-earnings-2020-203224360.html
======
yandie
Can somebody educate my the benefits of a stock split?

In case of Amazon, they don't seem to mind the high stock price. Also, many
trading platforms nowadays allow fractional shares (though you don't get the
same voting rights with fractional shares).

~~~
mytailorisrich
There is no such thing as fractional share as far as a company is concerned.

This is effectively an investment product no different from a fund: The
trading platform/bank buys shares and you buy shares of the pot. You don't get
the same voting rights because as far as the company is concerned you do not
own any shares.

Stock splitting is to help liquidity by making shares more affordable, and it
also as a side effect helps stock-based compensation (e.g. RSUs).

